# Craton's ASX Watchlist



## Craton (11 September 2014)

A watch list of ASX tickers and in no particular order:-

ASX
NCM
CCL
MVF
NST
LNG
PEN
CAB
FMS
CWE
CTP
HSK
MEP
BNO
TNE
PSY
VXL


----------



## Craton (11 September 2014)

http://www.investopedia.com
http://www.stocknessmonster.com/
https://au.finance.yahoo.com/?p=finance.yahoo.com
http://www.leavittbrothers.com/education/technical_analysis/
http://www.leavittbrothers.com/education/candlestick_patterns/
http://thepatternsite.com/CandlePerformers.html
http://www.hotcandlestick.com/candles.htm
http://tadoc.org/ Terminology
http://www.metastock.com/customer/resources/taaz/ TA from A to Z


----------



## Craton (11 September 2014)

ASX
MQG
TLS
TOL


----------



## Craton (12 December 2014)

One of my long life loves is music and I still play bass and gig live a few times month with local band, Blu Ridge. 

I've a few basses floating around and a couple of six string acoustics but no electric guitars thus, after not having an electric guitar or an amp to play it through oh, since early 1991, I decided it was time to treat myself to an early Xmas bonus with:-

... a Made in America Fender Telecaster Special with Texas pickups and a 100W Marshall amp. Both 2nd hand.

Arrived yesterday, the Tele plays great and sounds fricken awesome through that amp. Love it, everything from crisp and clean to distorted and dirty. Man, I should've done this years ago!

I can see my bass playing will be neglected for awhile... :lol:


----------



## Craton (12 December 2014)

For future reference:

Declining iron ore and oil prices has:-

Iron ore stocks hammered.
Oilers, likewise.
All Ords, volatile.

The contrarian in me is getting an itchy finger...


----------

